# NVIDIA Portable Game Console announced at CES



## Gundam Eclipse (Jan 7, 2013)

​NVIDIA announced a new handheld (tentatively named *'Project Shield'*) at the Consumer Electronics Show, which began this week in Las Vegas.

The console runs on the Android OS, includes two analog sticks, has a Micro SD card slot for memory, and a HDMI port for video output. It's powered by NVIDIA's Tegra 4 processor, and will apparently provide between 5 to 10 hours of gaming on a single charge.

In addition to its own games, it will also be capable of streaming games running on a PC, via a variant of Wi-Fi technology. Details regarding a release date, price and software support have not been released yet.




Source (Siliconera)


----------



## YayMii (Jan 7, 2013)

broken link :/ goes to example domain


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Jan 7, 2013)

Whoops, let me correct that :V
EDIT:
Should work now!...I think >>


----------



## KingVamp (Jan 7, 2013)

Wow...
Gaming is really getting some competition.

This may take out the Ouya.


----------



## Celice (Jan 7, 2013)

This is actually kinda cool, but I'm really wondering if market saturation is just around the corner. Three consoles is already too much, with many titles bleeding over on all three systems, but at least each had their own exclusive franchises to sell the systems. But this coming out alongside the Valve box... kinda interesting. I'm wondering whether the market will support five "console" systems at once.


----------



## ShadowFyre (Jan 7, 2013)

While this looks cool, I'm still waiting for that JXD S5600

Just looks little more...portable
http://www.thinkteletronics.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2012/10/s5600.png


----------



## Deleted-188346 (Jan 7, 2013)

I would rather play PC games at my computer.
And for a portable gaming system, I would rather the excellent exclusives and high profile, high quality games.


----------



## KingVamp (Jan 7, 2013)

Celice said:


> This is actually kinda cool, but I'm really wondering if market saturation is just around the corner. Three consoles is already too much, with many titles bleeding over on all three systems, but at least each had their own exclusive franchises to sell the systems. But this coming out alongside the Valve box... kinda interesting. I'm wondering whether the market will support five "console" systems at once.


 
Could work out because they are aiming at different audiences, but there are at least 2 more consoles coming this year as well and it seem like more people will try to get into it.So you'll either see mergers or something dieing off, I guess.Someone on that site said that this could possibly work with the Ouya.

Someone on that site said it looks like Xbox.


----------



## YayMii (Jan 7, 2013)

I see this as the next-generation Xperia Play. Although it doesn't have phone capabilities and I'm kinda hoping that they won't abandon it in the future like Sony has.


----------



## Sop (Jan 7, 2013)

Damn -.- was expecting this to be the new Steam linux console that everyone was talking about, in partnership with Nvidia (who Valve picked as their favourite graphics company).

Also, that JXD console looks nice, if I get some money I might get it.


----------



## Rockhoundhigh (Jan 7, 2013)

Yeah, I really hope saturating the market with Android-based consoles doesn't become a thing. While the OUYA has won me over I'm not so sure about this.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jan 7, 2013)

I don't know, I'm probably going to get a lot of hate for this, but I'm starting to think that the gaming market, is becoming way too flooded with consoles that can play games...
We have this, we have something from valve coming, we have Ouya, WiiU, PS3, 360, PC, even our phones do it. It's getting a little bit ridiculous IMO. Not everybody needs to have a console that can play games. This... I actually hope this bombs and doesn't sell at all. I love nVidia, but I don't want them in the console market at all. The less there are, the better.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jan 7, 2013)

looks like a 360 controller with a screen also the analogs are in the wrong place and are too low and the buttons high? that thing will be uncomfortable to hold! get a load of the pic of the guy holding it see what i mean 

PASS


----------



## koimayeul (Jan 7, 2013)

Eh, interesting and really unexpected.. First home console from Steam now this, PC gaming is really blooming, I guess it's not so surprising with latest holidays sales deals being insanely cheap to be honest.
Still, the Vita is on my top wishlist for now, and an Ipad Retina..


----------



## 2ndApex (Jan 7, 2013)

Doesn't look like it has anything on the Pandora except price :\


----------



## Clydefrosch (Jan 7, 2013)

we all know, they just try to chip away at the market share of nintendo and sony. won't be long and everyone and their mother will push out those android handhelds, just so they can later say: android beat nintendo or some stupid crap like that


----------



## Splych (Jan 7, 2013)

The first thing that came to mind was a GameKlip + Any android compatible phone.


----------



## KingVamp (Jan 7, 2013)

YayMii said:


> I see this as the next-generation Xperia Play. Although it doesn't have phone capabilities and I'm kinda hoping that they won't abandon it in the future like Sony has.


The point of the Xperia Play was to have both functions, so I wouldn't consider it the ng Xperia play myself.



Splych said:


> The first thing that came to mind was a GameKlip + Any android compatible phone.


Or this
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/phonejoy/phonejoy-play-turn-your-phone-into-a-console

But really, these are aimed at gaming, so it is not held back by unneeded things for gaming like on phones and each these devices are meant to have exclusives.


----------



## The Milkman (Jan 7, 2013)

Eh, Open Pandora seems alot cooler then this. I do like the PC streaming idea through, it would be fun to play TF2 on the road via this and root thethering.


----------



## satopunch89 (Jan 7, 2013)

If you look closely at the controller, it seems like it's based on the OnLive controller. That could just be me though, but it has a similar layout and the analog sticks have the same shape/position.


----------



## kisamesama (Jan 7, 2013)

KingVamp said:


> Wow...
> Gaming is really getting some competition.
> 
> This may take out the Ouya.


 
yup I think so too! but it looks ugly tbh lol .. ps vita should allow installation of android or ability to run android games.. the price difference between the minis and android games is sometimes too big and most minis are of poor quality


----------



## KingVamp (Jan 7, 2013)

kisamesama said:


> yup I think so too!


Do you mean the competition or what I said about the Ouya?


----------



## Crimson Ghoul (Jan 7, 2013)

So basically the moga controller with a screen? :ok:


----------



## kisamesama (Jan 7, 2013)

KingVamp said:


> Do you mean the competition or what I said about the Ouya?


ouya


----------



## The Masked Man (Jan 7, 2013)

Reminds me of fake concept art of a DS.


----------



## totalnoob617 (Jan 7, 2013)

thats the ugliest thing I have ever seen


----------



## FireGrey (Jan 7, 2013)

looks like an xbox controller and a gps taped together.


----------



## Chocolina (Jan 7, 2013)

Hate how rapid technology is... I've only just enjoyed my swanky tegra3 equipped tablet for like 2 months and now a new processor suggested to be 10 times more powerful than that is soon to come out?


----------



## lokomelo (Jan 7, 2013)

I want to see something else then "cut the rope" or "temple run". Android gaming is a good promisse, but until now it is only a promisse.


----------



## Count Duckula (Jan 7, 2013)

KingVamp said:


> ....Someone on that site said that this could possibly work with the Ouya.


 
But why would you want to when the hardware in this is superior and it has the proper play store by default?


----------



## notmeanymore (Jan 7, 2013)

I want this. I want it in my hands. It will be my go-to emulation machine. It will be my mobile media center (which my phone can't do as easily as this clamshell beauty). It will be my addiction.

If it's $300 or less (without a plan), it's an instant preorder for me.


----------



## Sop (Jan 7, 2013)

Chocolina said:


> Hate how rapid technology is... I've only just enjoyed my swanky tegra3 equipped tablet for like 2 months and now a new processor suggested to be 10 times more powerful than that is soon to come out?


 
Welcome to the world of PC hardware, it's been like this for years over here.


TehSkull said:


> I want this. I want it in my hands. It will be my go-to emulation machine. It will be my mobile media center (which my phone can't do as easily as this clamshell beauty). It will be my addiction.
> 
> If it's $300 or less (without a plan), it's an instant preorder for me.


 
Agreed, considering how bad emulators are on Android at the moment without proper controllers (although there are the JXD tablets, but they just feel like a Wii U clone compared to this, which is an actual controller) this could definitely be worth purchasing.


----------



## Rydian (Jan 7, 2013)

HEY GUYS!

GUYS!

HEY HEY HEY GUYS!

*EMULATION!*


----------



## DaniPoo (Jan 7, 2013)

Rydian said:


> HEY GUYS!
> 
> GUYS!
> 
> ...


 That will be sweet as butterflies


----------



## KingVamp (Jan 7, 2013)

lokomelo said:


> "cut the hope"


D:!!!


Count Duckula said:


> But why would you want to when the hardware in this is superior and it has the proper play store by default?


True. I guess it would be for the people who what the exclusives from the Ouya and have this as well.


Rydian said:


> HEY GUYS!
> 
> GUYS!
> 
> ...


Speaking of that, how good would this be for it? n64?


----------



## Rydian (Jan 7, 2013)

I don't really know.  Never messed with anything beyond the SNES on my tablet due to the lack of controls.  Might pick up a bluetooth controller some time in the future for my tablet and PC though.

EDIT: Oh wait, I can use my 360 controller to try it out... but I'm lazy.  Tegra 3 on that thing (TF201) so it'd probably be an acceptable representation of the power... but then again so would anybody else's device with a Tegra 3 that's not gimped to hell.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 7, 2013)

Okay, let's be realistic here:

It looks bad, and I mean _bad _- it goes againts what a portable should look like and sacrifices the comfort of _being portable_ for the sake of _looking like a controller with a screen glued to it_.
It's Android-based - great, can't wait to play_ all those games I could just as well play on my phone/tablet without having to purchase new hardware at all, unless I want to pair a gamepad with it_.
The market of consoles is already dominated by Nintendo. Even the Vita, being far superior technologically has issues with surfacing on it.
Did I mention that it's ugly _and looks like a make-shift console_? Like, someone literally _glued a controller to the side of a smatphone_? Good.
This is one of those products that are supposed to promote the chipset or the company more than anything, I can't see it as a widely-successful device. We've seen such projects from NVidia yearly - remember the Tegra Phone? Never made it into production. They're just making a statement here - _"look, our SoC's are good for portable gaming!" _- yeah, we _already know that, you're great_.


----------



## DaniPoo (Jan 7, 2013)

KingVamp said:


> D:!!!
> 
> True. I guess it would be for the people who what the exclusives from the Ouya and have this as well.
> 
> Speaking of that, how good would this be for it? n64?


 As for n64 emulation. WHO KNOWS!? :S Only thing we know abut it is that it comes with Tegra 4.
It will probably work but then again. nooone knows. It's pointless to even ask this early on...


----------



## shakirmoledina (Jan 7, 2013)

competition for project fiona. Very nice design and u can play snes, gba, genesis and psx emus on android too.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 7, 2013)

KingVamp said:


> This may take out the Ouya.


By the time Ouya is released, the average tablet or smartphone will "beat it", and I can already pair controllers with those - some I can even connect to a TV via HDMI - there's no "need" for an Ouya, as "cool" as it is Infrastructure-wise.


KingVamp said:


> But really, these are aim at gaming,so it is not hold back by unneeded things for gaming like on phones and each these devices are meant to have exclusives.


Exclusives on an Android-based device = gon git hacked tomorrow and ported to smartphones. Seriously. It's an open-source system.


----------



## naved.islam14 (Jan 7, 2013)

I will buy that ASAP.


----------



## Veho (Jan 7, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> It looks bad, and I mean _bad _- it goes againts what a portable should look like


There's a defined standard design that all portables should look like?


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 7, 2013)

shakirmoledina said:


> competition for project fiona.


With a $1000 price tag, they might as well not release Fiona at all - it won't sell. People cried their eyes out when the PS3 was priced $599, and that was before the recession. I doubt that the tablet will even be released, which is a shame because it IS cool.


Veho said:


> There's a defined standard design that all portables should look like?


The defined standard for portable devices _to me_ is _"I can put it in my pocket"_ - you can't put this in your pocket, even the PSVita is stretching it. When your portable requires you to get a carrying bag for it, you just know it's not very portable.


----------



## KingVamp (Jan 7, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> By the time Ouya is released, the average tablet or smartphone will "beat it", and I can already pair controllers with those - some I can even connect to a TV via HDMI - there's no "need" for an Ouya, as "cool" as it is Infrastructure-wise.
> 
> 
> Exclusives on an Android-based device = gon git hacked tomorrow and ported for smartphones. Seriously. It's an open-source system.


Why do you have to have a point?

Things may get cheap enough for Ouya to go to the next chip before it comes out or either there is going to be a
Ouya 2.

True, but was thinking from a non-hacking POV tho.

Honestly, while I'm defending the Ouya a bit, it kind of hard to justify it's existence.
Maybe for the really cheap gamers.


Foxi4 said:


> The defined standard for portable devices _to me_ is _"I can put it in my pocket"_ - you can't put this in your pocket, even the PSVita is stretching it. When your portable requires you to get a carrying bag for it, you just know it's not very portable.


I think Guild would disagree.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 7, 2013)

KingVamp said:


> Honestly, while I'm defending the Ouya a bit, it kind of hard to justify it's existence.
> Maybe for the really cheap gamers.


I can see it as a low-cost Android gaming device, yes... but that market is already dominated by Chinese knock-off products. In my opinion, the Ouya should've been an infrastructure for games, not a console - it should've been made compatible with Android devices of all-sorts and should provide an alternative for the Google Play store and the PlayStation Store (For PSCertified) with exclusive titles and organised multiplayer - the first is always welcome, even if hackable, the second is a glaring issue of Android as an open-source system. Think of it as "Steam for Android"... But I digress. 

I suppose it's a cool "gadget", but not really a competitor on the market compared to the "Big Boys" coming from Microsoft, Sony and Nintendo. It's optional, but definitely not an "alternative".


----------



## Veho (Jan 7, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> The defined standard for portable devices _to me_ is _"I can put it in my pocket"_


I can't put the DS in my pocket.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 7, 2013)

Things I learned thus far today
People  not only remember the ouya stuff existed but are potentially excited about it.

Should this be remote useful I might actually get one before I even hold a 3ds or vita (I have since seen them run, in a display case, without any proper games running, in passing).

Both things are shocking to me.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 7, 2013)

Veho said:


> I can't put the DS in my pocket.


Bah! Feeble small-pockets clothing! You need to change from those Poortendo pants and get some big boy trousers. 





See what I did there? Poortendo? Totally bait. Don't tell the others though, te-he-he, ke-ke-ke.


----------



## LockeCole_101629 (Jan 7, 2013)

this great, but for android....
I mean well it's great but android market already had too much platform

When I saw " You can stream from PC" I was thought it was capable to stream PC game into it.
And we don't need another handheld consoles

what we need is game for it.


----------



## Filipe C Bello dos Santos (Jan 7, 2013)

I will sell my soul to get one of these! tihs should be awesome for emulation.
can't wait to see people asking if it will emulate N64...


----------



## Veho (Jan 7, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> Bah! Feeble small-pockets clothing! You need to change from those Poortendo pants and get some big boy trousers.


Consoles should be able to fit into little boy trouser pockets. 




Because consoles are for kids


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 7, 2013)

Filipe C Bello dos Santos said:


> I will sell my soul to get one of these! tihs should be awesome for emulation.
> can't wait to see people asking if it will emulate N64...


Too late, it's been asked already.

Why do people want to emulate the N64 anyways? The console has 387 games altogether and there are very little memorable games in the library.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 7, 2013)

Veho said:


> Because consoles are for kids


Tru dat. 

PC Master Race?


----------



## Filipe C Bello dos Santos (Jan 7, 2013)

And the Castlevania games for N64 sucks.
Now that OOT was release on 3DS, there's nothing left on this console for me to play. (except from Majora's Mask)


----------



## ferret7463 (Jan 7, 2013)

to be blunt, I believe this to be "Vaporware"


----------



## heartgold (Jan 7, 2013)

Tegra 4 will emulate N64 for breakfast. Think deep, like DC emulation. Lol 

The CPU chipset is much more powerful than Vita's.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 7, 2013)

heartgold said:


> Tegra 4 will emulate N64 for breakfast. Think deep, like DC emulation. Lol
> 
> The CPU chipset is much more powerful than Vita's.


From what I'm reading, it's quad Cortex A15 running at 1,9Ghz, one low-power core for basic tasks and 72 GPU Cores - it is pretty damn impressive indeed and does blow the previous generation out of the water, but I'm concerned about the costs it entails. We may have to wait until it becomes mainstream.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Jan 7, 2013)

I like the idea, but why does it look like a smartphone with a chunky controller tacked onto it?


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 7, 2013)

The Real Jdbye said:


> I like the idea, but why does it look like a smartphone with a chunky controller tacked onto it?


Because NVidia designs chips, not devices, and should focus on what they do best, really.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Jan 7, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> Because NVidia designs chips, not devices, and should focus on what they do best, really.


True that. But I might be really interested in this device if it wasn't designed so badly.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 7, 2013)

The Real Jdbye said:


> True that. But I might be really interested in this device if it wasn't designed so badly.


They really should've gone with the Tegra Phone from... what, 2 years ago? That thing looked awesome. This? Not so much.


----------



## Satangel (Jan 7, 2013)

The more the merrier really. Let them come, always welcome!


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 7, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> Because NVidia designs chips, not devices, and should focus on what they do best, really.



I would argue their having to make a board design alongside their chips would mean they should not be entirely without conventional design people.

I am reminded of the Wii U tablet redesigns, the PS3 banana/boomerang and the list could go on for all the various e3/CES/GDC vs what eventually happened examples.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 7, 2013)

FAST6191 said:


> I would argue their having to make a board design alongside their chips would mean they should not be entirely without conventional design people.
> 
> I am reminded of the Wii U tablet redesigns, the PS3 banana/boomerang and the list could go on for all the various e3/CES/GDC vs what eventually happened examples.


What I actually had in mind was _"Computer components and the designs around them"_, but yeah, in that case, I agree with you.  When you make a chip, you sort of need to build and infrastructure around it as well.


----------



## Wintrale (Jan 7, 2013)

I don't see the point. Nobody that plays PC games enough to warrant purchasing a device like that is going to want to play their games on a screen at least four times smaller than what they're already using - and even if they did want to, the majority of people who play games on the PC often prefer to use a keyboard and mouse over a controller.

Plus, since there isn't enough wrong with this concept already, Engadget says they showed off how you can stream from your PC to the Shield and then to your HDTV... Why not just plug your PC directly into your TV? You'd get no lag at all that way...


----------



## The Catboy (Jan 7, 2013)

This seems interesting and at the same time not interesting enough for me to want it, nor do I see it really being a big hit :/


----------



## kristianity77 (Jan 7, 2013)

That is some seriously impressive graphics though on the video on the first page I have to say.  Hopefully it will get a redesign before it gets released but the power of this machine looks immense!


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 7, 2013)

Wintrale said:


> Plus, since there isn't enough wrong with this concept already, Engadget says they showed off how you can stream from your PC to the Shield and then to your HDTV... Why not just plug your PC directly into your TV? You'd get no lag at all that way...


This I can explain. It's (supposed) to be a portable, so you can take it to your friend's house and play it there or something.


----------



## Valwin (Jan 7, 2013)

talk about uglyyyyyyyy


----------



## Bryon15 (Jan 7, 2013)

Hey guys, do you think this thing could emulate gamecube isos? That would so awesome.


----------



## Veho (Jan 7, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> This I can explain. It's (supposed) to be a portable, so you can take it to your friend's house and play it there or something.


I think the streaming is more like Wii U's video streaming to the tablet, it only works locally (says so in the article as well). The HDMI-out is so you can play Shield games on your TV, and when they streamed the games from the PC to the console and then displayed them on a big screen TV, it was so that the audience could see what was going on.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 7, 2013)

Veho said:


> I think the streaming is more like Wii U's video streaming to the tablet, it only works locally (says so in the article as well). The HDMI-out is so you can play Shield games on your TV, and when they streamed the games from the PC to the console and then displayed them on a big screen TV, it was so that the audience could see what was going on.


In that case, it's a pretty "derp" feature. A lenght of cable is cheaper than a new device altogether and it's 99,9% lag-free (dem miliseconds/nanoseconds...).


----------



## Veho (Jan 7, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> In that case, it's a pretty "derp" feature. A lenght of cable is cheaper than a new device altogether and it's 99,9% lag-free (dem miliseconds/nanoseconds...).


It's two completely separate features that you can run at the same time. For now, at least; this is a prototype, the end product might be different.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 7, 2013)

Veho said:


> It's two completely separate features that you can run at the same time. For now, at least; this is a prototype, the end product might be different.


'Amma just sayan... streaming to your own TV is derp... On a device that's supposed to be portable.  If I want some Ass(Creed), I want it on the bus, dang it! The thing has LTE, that's enough transfer methinks.


----------



## Veho (Jan 7, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> 'Amma just sayan... streaming to your own TV is derp... On a device that's supposed to be portable.


You mean the HDMI-out? Or streaming games from your PC to the console?


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 7, 2013)

Veho said:


> You mean the HDMI-out? Or streaming games from your PC to the console?


The HDMI-Out makes sense for Android games which you obviously don't stream from the PC. What I meant was that if NVidia's making a portable that's capable of playing via streaming from your PC, it should be able to accept streams over the Internet. Sony's Remote Play says "Hi, welcome to 7 years ago".


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 7, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> 'Amma just sayan... streaming to your own TV is derp... On a device that's supposed to be portable.  If I want some Ass(Creed), I want it on the bus, dang it! The thing has LTE, that's enough transfer methinks.


 
You mean Assassin's Creed: Liberation?

The device seems interesting, although I wouldn't really invest in another Android device rather than some snap-on controller for my phone.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 7, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> You mean Assassin's Creed: Liberation?
> 
> The device seems interesting, although I wouldn't really invest in another Android device rather than some snap-on controller for my phone.


I have a PSVita Guild, I know it has Liberation. I meant the full-scale ones, but if Ass (Creed) bothers you, how's about... hmm... Half-Life 3? It should be available by the time this is released.


----------



## Veho (Jan 7, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> What I meant was that if NVidia's making a portable that's capable of playing via streaming from your PC, it should be able to accept streams over the Internet. Sony's Remote Play says "Hi, welcome to 7 years ago".


It might support services like OnLive, but you can't get the required upload speeds to have games streamed over the internet from your home PC at any acceptable framerate/resolution.


----------



## AlanJohn (Jan 7, 2013)

It's over, the 3DS is finished!


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Jan 7, 2013)

AlanJohn said:


> It's over, the 3DS is finished!


Except this will never have as many exclusives, or as many proper non-casual games as any normal dedicated gaming console.



Veho said:


> It might support services like OnLive, but you can't get the required upload speeds to have games streamed over the internet from your home PC at any acceptable framerate/resolution.


Is 10mbps enough?


----------



## ferofax (Jan 7, 2013)

I will cry and scratch myself until I bleed if this can run games like Skyrim or Dark Souls or some such uber master race game that I cannot play anywhere else.

Yay, I guess, since that happening is beyond the realms of remote possibility because it's Android. The only Android game that interests me right now is Ingress, and that's not even nearly a game as a social experiment that requires GPS and data plans.


----------



## Scott-105 (Jan 7, 2013)

This is interesting news, but that console is ugly.


----------



## Veho (Jan 7, 2013)

The Real Jdbye said:


> Is 10mbps enough?


You have a 10Mbps _upload_ at home? Well, the vast majority still doesn't.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Jan 7, 2013)

Bryon15 said:


> Hey guys, do you think this thing could emulate gamecube isos? That would so awesome.


Never.
But PS2 *might* be possible, which would be awesome.



Veho said:


> You have a 10Mbps _upload_ at home? Well, the vast majority still doesn't.


True, but high upload speeds are becoming more and more available and it won't be long until they're available in the vast majority of areas all around the world.


----------



## Veho (Jan 7, 2013)

The Real Jdbye said:


> True, but high upload speeds are becoming more and more available and it won't be long until they're available in the vast majority of areas all around the world.


True, in about ten years or so we'll all have decent upload speeds.


----------



## Count Duckula (Jan 7, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> I can see it as a low-cost Android gaming device, yes... but that market is already dominated by Chinese knock-off products. In my opinion, the Ouya should've been an infrastructure for games, not a console - it should've been made compatible with Android devices of all-sorts and should provide an alternative for the Google Play store and the PlayStation Store (For PSCertified) with exclusive titles and organised multiplayer - the first is always welcome, even if hackable, the second is a glaring issue of Android as an open-source system. Think of it as "Steam for Android"... But I digress.
> 
> I suppose it's a cool "gadget", but not really a competitor on the market compared to the "Big Boys" coming from Microsoft, Sony and Nintendo. It's optional, but definitely not an "alternative".


 
But forming sufficient real agreements with developers/publishers to profitably sell a competitive gaming ecosystem (that people have to opt into) is much harder than shipping existing mobile tech without a display in a small cube casing. Especially with funding up front


----------



## yuyuyup (Jan 7, 2013)

If it doesn't fit in my pocket or up my ass, it's not a portable system.


----------



## Nah3DS (Jan 7, 2013)

Could they make it more ugly?


----------



## Wizerzak (Jan 7, 2013)

The Real Jdbye said:


> Never.
> But PS2 *might* be possible, which would be awesome.
> 
> 
> True, but high upload speeds are becoming more and more available and it won't be long until they're available in the vast majority of areas all around the world.


You're forgetting that:

Norway / Sweden / Hong Kong / South Korea>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Rest of world >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> UK


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jan 7, 2013)

Y'know, I love Android, but I'm really starting to feel that it's becoming a problem for gaming. What do we have with the big three? Sony, MS, and Ninty make their own consoles with their own OS, and get tons of triple A titles and exclusives and the like. Especially with handhelds, which are generally full of almost exclusively exclusives (pun not intended). But now we got Ouya, Gamestick, and Project Shield which are all nothing but fancy, creative ways of giving Android traditional gaming controls. And I don't think devs are going to look at that and be, "hey, i want to make a game specifically for THAT system!" They're going to look at the much broader market of android phones and tablets, and just make touchscreen-optimized games that they know will likely sell much more. What do you guys think?


----------



## Gahars (Jan 7, 2013)

It seems like everyone is eager to jump into a race that was never actually called.

I mean, is there really consumer demand for these consoles? I doubt most console/PC gamers are going to jump ship and latch onto something like this (or its competitors), and people only familiar with smartphone gaming probably won't care. 

It looks nice, sure, but that can't Shield them from the whims of the market.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 7, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> Too late, it's been asked already.
> 
> Why do people want to emulate the N64 anyways? The console has 387 games altogether and most of them are _horrible_.


 
"Why do people want to emulate the Snes anyways?" See, I can ask similar questions to yours.

The N64 has all bad games and none of them are remotely enjoyable?  You must have had one helluva childhood. Surely, there must be an award ceremony for someone like you.

Jet Force Gemini
Mario Party 1, 2 and 3
Ocarina of Time
Bomberman 64
Bomberman 64-2
Super Mario 64
Wave Race 64
Mario Kart 64
Banjo Kazooie
Banjo Tooie
Goldeneye 007
Blast Corps
Hybrid Heaven
Mystical Ninja 64
Goemon's Great Adventure
Gauntlet Legends
Hydro Thunder
Vigilante 8
Rogue Squadron
Star Wars the Battle for Naboo
Star Wars Episode I: Racer

Yep, all bad games.

Guess that makes Elmo's Number Adventure or whatever it's called the best-selling game, right up there with the N64 port of Duke Nukem.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 7, 2013)

Because people totally want to play single player Goldeneye 007 on their handheld.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 7, 2013)

Wizerzak said:


> You're forgetting that:
> 
> Norway / Sweden / Hong Kong / South Korea>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Rest of world >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> UK



Though I am not inclined to change much on that list I dare sake a look at a bunch of the other former colonies will paint a slightly different picture and much of the time they pay a pretty penny for what they have as well ( http://go.bigpond.com/broadband/?ref=Net-Header-ProductServices-Internet as I probably should source something).


----------



## Gahars (Jan 7, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> The N64 has all bad games and none of them are remotely enjoyable?


 
Let me stop you right there, because that's *not* what he said. You might want to reply to what people argue, not what you imagine they argued.



the_randomizer said:


> Jet Force Gemini
> Mario Party 1, 2 and 3
> Ocarina of Time
> Bomberman 64
> ...


 
So it had 23 good games out of the 387 in its library? What does that say about the other 364 games?

This is why it pays to understand what a person is arguing. If anything, you're providing credibility to his claim that most (key word here) of the games were not good.


----------



## Janthran (Jan 7, 2013)

Gundam Eclipse said:


> NVIDIA announced a new handheld (tentatively named *'Project Shield'*) at the Consumer Electronics Show, which began this week in Las Vegas.



That's pretty cool, but you could get the same effect by gluing an Xbox controller to a Kindle Fire.


----------



## KingVamp (Jan 7, 2013)

Really? This is where the thread going? smh

When I mention n64, I meant all the games under it as well. I was just putting it there to see how far it could go up.
Not to start a console debate.


----------



## Geren (Jan 7, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> I don't know, I'm probably going to get a lot of hate for this, but I'm starting to think that the gaming market, is becoming way too flooded with consoles that can play games...
> We have this, we have something from valve coming, we have Ouya, WiiU, PS3, 360, PC, even our phones do it. It's getting a little bit ridiculous IMO. Not everybody needs to have a console that can play games. This... I actually hope this bombs and doesn't sell at all. I love nVidia, but I don't want them in the console market at all. The less there are, the better.


 
Soooo, videogame crash when  ?


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 7, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> "Why do people want to emulate the Snes anyways?" See, I can ask similar questions to yours.
> 
> The N64 has all bad games and none of them are remotely enjoyable? You must have had one helluva childhood. Surely, there must be an award ceremony for someone like you.


Great, that's a lot you came up with, considering the fact that the console has a library of whole 387 titles. And it's not like the ones you picked were all univerally considered great - I find a lot of titles on that list disputable at best.

I didn't compile a list of bad titles on the N64 for anyone, I merely said that the console has little to offer because it does have little to offer and that's that. If "good" games don't immediately spring to my mind aside from the first-party titles which I don't even enjoy all that much, it means the console's got a poor library - good games are memorable.

I enjoy Pokemon Snap, Stadium's, Turok 2 (despite the horrid draw distance, but I played it on the PC) and yeah, there are good games on the N64, just infinitelly _less_ than for example on the PS1 which has almost five times the amount of games all-in-all. If it bothers you that I said "most are horrible", I can rephrase that to "there are very little good and memorable games on the platform", will that make you happy?

And just so you know, my childhood was awesome - I had a PC, a Gameboy Colour and a Famiclone - who would possibly want more?

The problem I have with the N64's library is that when I look at "Best games on the N64" lists I see the same titles over and over and over again. It's impossible that it's all the same freaking demographic every single time, so that means that those are really the cream of the crop.


----------



## Wizerzak (Jan 7, 2013)

FAST6191 said:


> Though I am not inclined to change much on that list I dare sake a look at a bunch of the other former colonies will paint a slightly different picture and much of the time they pay a pretty penny for what they have as well ( http://go.bigpond.com/broadband/?ref=Net-Header-ProductServices-Internet as I probably should source something).


Ouch yeah I see, especially as there's no unlimited option there. However we are paying about £30 a month (minus line rental) for unlimited broadband and phone and I'm only getting about 8-9Mb/s (max).


----------



## gamefan5 (Jan 7, 2013)

Oh, this is interesting. I wonder if this'll work out.


----------



## Minox (Jan 7, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> Great, that's a lot you came up with, considering the fact that the console has a library of whole 387 titles. And it's not like the ones you picked were all univerally considered great - I find a lot of titles on that list disputable at best. I didn't compile a list of bad titles on the N64 for anyone, I merely said that the console has little to offer because it does have little to offer and that's that. If "good" games don't immediately spring to my mind aside from the first-party titles which I don't even enjoy all that much, it means the console's got a poor library - good games are memorable.
> 
> I enjoy Pokemon Snap, Stadium's, Turok 2 (despite the horrid draw distance, but I played it on the PC) and yeah, there are good games on the N64, just infinitelly _less_ than for example on the PS1 which has almost five times the amount of games all-in-all. If it bothers you that I said "most are horrible", I can rephrase that to "there are very little good and memorable games on the platform", will that make you happy?
> 
> And just so you know, my childhood was awesome - I had a PC, a Gameboy Colour and a Famiclone - who would possibly want more?


Just don't try to pass off opinion as fact. You might not have enjoyed the Nintendo 64, but there certainly are people who did enjoy it a lot.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 7, 2013)

Minox said:


> Just don't try to pass off opinion as fact. You might not have enjoyed the Nintendo 64, but there certainly are people who did enjoy it a lot.


I'm not passing anything as fact - anyone can confirm whether the library suits him/her or not - that's a personal thing entirely. I see some games in it that _I_ might enjoy, but that said, a console which has 387 games to offer and only some of them "exceptional, springing to mind instantly" doesn't validate the cult following it has.

Wherever I go, I read "Whoa, the N64 was this or that, I remember, I had one as a kid!" - if everybody had an N64 as a kid, why did it sell 32,9 million units only? I smell bullshit from a mile, right there.


----------



## Filipe C Bello dos Santos (Jan 7, 2013)

the only games that where good on N64 was Mario64 (has a DS Version), Mario Kart 64 (has a lod of tracks on future release games) and zeldas, wich i'm glad i don't play because there is a remake of OOT with awesome graphics.
Castlevania on N64 sucks a lot.
There aren't games on N64 that made me want to play, that's not the case with SNES or NES, the developers had to try really hard to make more with less on those days.
Not to mention that N64 was the console of that crappy superman game.


----------



## YoshiInAVoid (Jan 7, 2013)

No, thanks. It's unoriginal, unportable (looks really big and chunky), and made by NVIDEA.


----------



## nando (Jan 7, 2013)

it does look super ugly. like it was designed by academy of art students. I'm intrigued tho. I don't think the ouya will ever succeed.


----------



## yuyuyup (Jan 7, 2013)

Filipe C Bello dos Santos said:


> the only games that where good on N64 was Mario64 (has a DS Version), Mario Kart 64 (has a lod of tracks on future release games) and zeldas, wich i'm glad i don't play because there is a remake of OOT with awesome graphics.
> Castlevania on N64 sucks a lot.
> There aren't games on N64 that made me want to play, that's not the case with SNES or NES, the developers had to try really hard to make more with less on those days.
> Not to mention that N64 was the console of that crappy superman game.


You gotta be trolling, n64 had tons of classics. Excitebike 64, Mischief Makers, Ogre Battle 64, Donkey Kong 64, Kirby, Paper Mario, and most importantly, HOW DARE YOU forget Blast Corps. Get the fuck outta here.

EDIT: report this for being off topic


----------



## jalaneme (Jan 7, 2013)

KingVamp said:


> Wow...
> Gaming is really getting some competition.
> 
> This may take out the Ouya.


 
this will obliterate the oya because it only has tegra 3, also why would nvidia alienate customers buy releasing a handheld device? their tablets are more than enough for gaming especially as you can use a wireless controller with them anyway.


----------



## Deleted-185407 (Jan 7, 2013)

For some reason, I just can't see this selling well in the least, and seems like it would be difficult to get developers convinced to develop "AAA" titles.

The hardware and software obviously seems nice. However, if Sony aren't doing that great with the Vita then I can't imagine how Nvidia thinks they're going to fair better. To the average consumer, Sony is a far bigger name than Nvidia. I still find it shocking that Smyths here locally still have their original stock of the Vita from launch (and it's only around 30 or so, barely been touched). Sure, platforms like the Vita and this product might seem appealing to the small "core" demographic, but that's not enough at all to get a platform moving.

As for comparing to the OUYA, no point because the price-point is different, and the OUYA is targetting a completely different market.


----------



## Dark (Jan 7, 2013)

I don't see anyone using that thing outside in public.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 7, 2013)

jalaneme said:


> this will obliterate the oya because it only has tegra 3, also why would nvidia alienate customers buy releasing a handheld device? their tablets are more than enough for gaming especially as you can use a wireless controller with them anyway.


 
Price is a huge factor. Ouya is $100, this is... some other price.

Although I don't see the Ouya as a gamechanger really, the whole thing looks rather mediocre and it sure can't compete with the Xbox 360/PS3/Wii U. It seems like a hobbyist's device and not a whole lot more. Plus the whole "All games are free" thing is a pipe dream that will make the whole thing dead on arrival when it comes to games. At most it'll be a $100 app device for Netflix and such, but it's not too far off to spend $50 more on a Wii that can do that, $100 more on a Xbox 360 that can do that, $150 more on a PS3 that can do that, or $200 more on a Wii U that can do that.

But I digress. On the topic, this also strikes me as a neat concept that won't be able to stand up to the 3DS and Vita in the handheld market and will fall more into the smaller Android-based gaming devices/tablets. Neat device for tech geeks but nothing really "handheld" worthy.


----------



## Obveron (Jan 7, 2013)

Looks clunky and uncomfortable.

Honestly I'd love to buy a high-end portable console with cutting edge graphics and hardcore games.  I'm hard pressed to see a time when Android will get hardcore AAA titles that are designed for dual thumbsticks. Nvidia may want to change that but if Sony can't pull it off for the Vita then I'm not optimistic Nvidia (or Ouya for that matter) can pull it off.
I don't need a portable supercomputer to play casual touch-screen games.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jan 7, 2013)

the_randomizer said:


> "Why do people want to emulate the Snes anyways?" See, I can ask similar questions to yours.
> 
> The N64 has all bad games and none of them are remotely enjoyable? You must have had one helluva childhood. Surely, there must be an award ceremony for someone like you.
> 
> ...


Dude, you named 23 games out of over 300... that's less than 10% of games on it that are worth playing.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 7, 2013)

xwatchmanx said:


> Dude, you named 23 games out of over 300... that's less than 10% of games on it that are worth playing.


Nevermind, it doesn't matter, let's just head back to the topic. I only voiced out my opinion - I _like_ all consoles, just so you know people, I collect them. I merely think that the N64 has little to offer. Now it's _NVidia's Clunky Portable Time_.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 7, 2013)

Admittedly if we rated game libraries on their percentages of good games to bad games then most every console would be terrible. The PS2 had stellar games but some of the largest amount of shovelware to date.

The N64, I'm not a big fan, I find it's library rather lacking, but that's not really the topic here. I suggest we get back on it.


----------



## Eerpow (Jan 7, 2013)

Actually the amount of games for the N64 that I like is just about as large as that of the PS1.
And the reason being how badly a lot of games from that era have aged, and that doesn't mean just graphically, I bought my first 64 like only 5 years ago and the quantity off well aged games on both systems is just about equal in my opinion, that's coming from somebody who can't really say he "grew up" with games that came post 16bit. So no nostalgia here, just opinion.
I did play a somewhat good amount of PS1 games at that time since I had a friend who could pirate on it, though not as much as I played NES/SNES/Genesis (yeah I played the NTSC systems).

And Gahars, those 23 titles listed before are just examples not an entire list of good titles, I mean he didn't even mention smash bros for one.

Anyway related to the topic, I can't see anyone buying this. I'd be surprised if they'd actually manage to sell more than maybe 10000 in total, really who the hell would want one over what's currently being offered?
Power?
People in general don't care if the system it's powerful or not, those that do care about power play their games on PC's, and smartphones when on the go. The market this is targeted at is extremely specific, this will in no way be competing with Sony's and Nintendo's systems.


----------



## Quietlyawesome94 (Jan 7, 2013)

Wow, already has some decent games in the pipeline for it.

http://www.androidpolice.com/2013/0...lood-sword-arma-real-boxing-rochard-and-more/

As for emulation, this will easily emulate anything going back from the PS1, and maybe up to the PSP as far as mobile consoles go. (PPSSPP and DSOID being examples)

He also mentioned that this uses the NVIDIA Tegrazone, so I'd imagine that anyone with a decent Tegra 4 tablet could play the same games with a controller synced up. Nexus 7+ anyone?


----------



## Obveron (Jan 7, 2013)

xwatchmanx said:


> Dude, you named 23 games out of over 300... that's less than 10% of games on it that are worth playing.


Out of respect to the N64 I must add to Randomizer's list:
Perfect Dark
All the THQ Wrestling Games
Mace the Dark Age
Killer Instinct Gold
F-Zero X
ExciteBike 64
Majoras Mask
Nuclear Strike
Shadow Man
Turok 1 and 2
ExtremeG
Pokemon Puzzle League
Yoshi's Story
TC Rainbow 6
Jet Force Gemini
Konker's Bad Fur Day
1080 Snowboarding
Pilot wings
Ogre Battle 64
DK 64
Blast Corps
Star Fox 64
Paper Mario


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jan 7, 2013)

Geren said:


> Soooo, videogame crash when  ?


 
I'd say within the next 5 years, the market won't be as profitable and won't be as big.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 7, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> I'd say within the next 5 years, the market won't be as profitable and won't be as big.


Are we expecting some massive gamer genocide?


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jan 7, 2013)

Foxi4 said:


> Are we expecting some massive gamer genocide?


 
No I just see a lot of people giving up on gaming.

We don't have as many risk taking going on. We're having a lot of consoles that play games. There's hardly any new IP's out, and the ones that are new don't sell. It's not really a whole lot of good signs.


----------



## Hadrian (Jan 7, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> I don't know, I'm probably going to get a lot of hate for this, but I'm starting to think that the gaming market, is becoming way too flooded with consoles that can play games...
> We have this, we have something from valve coming, we have Ouya, WiiU, PS3, 360, PC, even our phones do it. It's getting a little bit ridiculous IMO.


It's becoming to be like fifth generation era where there was Nintendo, Sony, Sega, Bandai, Panasonic, Commodore, Atari, Philips, NEC, FM Towns, Apple, Casio, SNK...only Nintendo and Sony did that well. Sega did fine in Japan though because it had pretty damn great 2D arcade games but in the West it bombed as it didn't get those localised.

Someone is going to bow out of the big three in the next gen, I see it being Sony sadly to be honest. Nintendo has the 3DS & Pokemon to live on and can just regroup if the Wii U continues to do "ok" sales, even then the Wii U will make them profit.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 7, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> No I just see a lot of people giving up on gaming.
> 
> We don't have as many risk taking going on. We're having a lot of consoles that play games. There's hardly any new IP's out, and the ones that are new don't sell. It's not really a whole lot of good signs.



Add "Among the upper spenders" to the start of that and I might agree, that is a rather large limitation though and not one I see as being all that troublesome. I can see something brewing and possibly coming to a head around five years from now but a mass exodus is not it.

On the N64 I am in no great hurry to return to it and judging by the efforts of the handheld developers it is still 16 bit homage/throwback or something new.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jan 7, 2013)

Hadrian said:


> It's becoming to be like fifth generation era where there was Nintendo, Sony, Sega, Bandai, Panasonic, Commodore, Atari, Philips, NEC, FM Towns, Apple, Casio, SNK...only Nintendo and Sony did that well. Sega did fine in Japan though because it had pretty damn great 2D arcade games but in the West it bombed as it didn't get those localised.
> 
> Someone is going to bow out of the big three in the next gen, I see it being Sony sadly to be honest. Nintendo has the 3DS & Pokemon to live on and can just regroup if the Wii U continues to do "ok" sales, even then the Wii U will make them profit.


 
I actually see Microsoft bowing out first. With their pretty much all attention on Kinect and how bad those games are, when a lot of gamers are starting to realize that Xbox Live is not worth 60 bucks, the horrible advertising you get. Sony has plus and have a great library to live off of. They have games like God of War, Uncharted, Metal Gear Solid (I mean the actual canon titles like 4) and not to mention they have the Blu-Ray to go off of too. Microsoft doesn't and only has the OS which a lot of people are divided on Windows 8.

Nintendo has more than just Pokemon.

Like I said, I don't like where gaming is going. It's really not looking good. I mean, me speaking about how people want the same stuff, my friend doesn't like Borderlands and says Borderlands 2 sucks because of it's graphics alone. He said CoD is a better game because of the graphics. If there are more people like him out there who will start to only buy the same stuff all the time, what's going to happen then?


----------



## Hadrian (Jan 7, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Nintendo has more than just Pokemon.
> ?


Definitely but Pokemon alone would keep them earning.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 7, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> I actually see Microsoft bowing out first. With their pretty much all attention on Kinect and how bad those games are, when a lot of gamers are starting to realize that Xbox Live is not worth 60 bucks, the horrible advertising you get. Sony has plus and have a great library to live off of. They have games like God of War, Uncharted, Metal Gear Solid (I mean the actual canon titles like 4) and not to mention they have the Blu-Ray to go off of too. Microsoft doesn't and only has the OS which a lot of people are divided on Windows 8.
> 
> Nintendo has more than just Pokemon.
> 
> Like I said, I don't like where gaming is going. It's really not looking good. I mean, me speaking about how people want the same stuff, my friend doesn't like Borderlands and says Borderlands 2 sucks because of it's graphics alone. He said CoD is a better game because of the graphics. If there are more people like him out there who will start to only buy the same stuff all the time, what's going to happen then?


 
The Kinect has sold really well and people still pay for Xbox Live. I mean, you may not like what they're doing, but they're making money off it and are doing quite well.

And even if people are divided on Windows 8, Windows is still an industry standard. Windows XP still and Windows 7 are huge.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Jan 7, 2013)

I think price-point will still keep ouya relevant.  Also, there's the fact that ouya isn't limited to a pocket sized screen for your gaming/streaming...


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jan 7, 2013)

This already looks more appealing than the Vita.

More games, more powerful, better screen, HDMI out, microSD support, standard set of controls, better battery and the ability to stream PC games to the device. If it's priced right, I'm definitely going to get one.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 7, 2013)

wrettcaughn said:


> I think price-point will still keep ouya relevant. Also, there's the fact that ouya isn't limited to a pocket sized screen for your gaming/streaming...


 
"Limited to a pocket sized screen" is usually what makes those devices sell.

Also I don't see why people are drawing Ouya comparisons when the Ouya is a budget home console and this is probably a higher end mobile device. It's more comparable to those Chinese Android devices, tablets, or smartphones.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jan 7, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> The Kinect has sold really well and people still pay for Xbox Live. I mean, you may not like what they're doing, but they're making money off it and are doing quite well.
> 
> And even if people are divided on Windows 8, Windows is still an industry standard. Windows XP still and Windows 7 are huge.


 
Oh I know, but I mean windows 8 alone.

And I know Kinect and Xbox Live are selling hugely right now, but what about in the future if it doesn't change and more people start to see that the Kinect isn't worth it for the price, and Xbox Live isn't a good alternative when you can get the same experience on a PC or PS4 or whatever. Or hell what about if and when Nintendo brings out a mic that's good for the WiiU? WiiU has an easy online interface and everything and it's free as well.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Jan 7, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> "Limited to a pocket sized screen" is usually what makes those devices sell.
> 
> Also I don't see why people are drawing Ouya comparisons when the Ouya is a budget home console and this is probably a higher end mobile device. It's more comparable to those Chinese Android devices, tablets, or smartphones.


I didn't understand it either but the comparison was on the first page and I cba to read 7 pages of oooh's and aaaah's to see if it's been addressed since...


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 7, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> Oh I know, but I mean windows 8 alone.
> 
> And I know Kinect and Xbox Live are selling hugely right now, but what about in the future if it doesn't change and more people start to see that the Kinect isn't worth it for the price, and Xbox Live isn't a good alternative when you can get the same experience on a PC or PS4 or whatever. Or hell what about if and when Nintendo brings out a mic that's good for the WiiU? WiiU has an easy online interface and everything and it's free as well.


 
What do you mean "Kinect isn't worth the price"?

You may find all the fitness and dance games to be "shit" but people actually really enjoy them. Just Dance gets alright reviews, so does Dance Central and some of the fitness games. It's a fine device for who it's being marketed to currently.

Xbox Live will live (no pun intended) on brand loyalty most likely. Kids who have a Xbox now will upgrade to a Xbox in the future. It brings Halo, it brings Gears of War, and it brings CoD. So even if it means paying $5/month, they'll do it.

I think you're looking at this all through your perspective, as though the rest of the world is you. Not trying to be offensive here but a lot of people aren't you and they're not seeing your points.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 7, 2013)

soulx said:


> This already looks more appealing than the Vita.
> 
> More games, more powerful, better screen, HDMI out, microSD support, standard set of controls, better battery and the ability to stream PC games to the device. If it's priced right, I'm definitely going to get one.


...Are you serious here?

Let me stress something again... this is an Android device. It plays Android games. Now that we've established that, put yourself in the role of a mobile game developer - you can develop games that will be compatible with a quadrillion of Android devices... or you can develop games for this beast that due to high specs demands will not work on other devices. What's your plan?

...you're going to make standard mobile games until the hardware becomes a standard on the market.

And streaming as a selling point? Really? You can stream stuff from your PC to just about anything I can think of - Android handsets, the PSP (and by proxy also the Vita), even the freaking DS - all it takes is being in one network. Streaming does not necessitate a huge amount of resources as most of the computing is done on the PC side - it's not something you sing songs of glory about. The HDMI port, I'll give you that. microSD? Meh, you buy a memory card just once, but fine - if you say so.

You have to look at the trade-off's - this is hardly something you take outside with you - it's an XBox 360 controller with a screen glued to it, quite literally. I respect the specs inside it, but from a design stand-point, this is _not_ a good handheld console, by no means.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jan 7, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> What do you mean "Kinect isn't worth the price"?
> 
> You may find all the fitness and dance games to be "shit" but people actually really enjoy them. Just Dance gets alright reviews, so does Dance Central and some of the fitness games. It's a fine device for who it's being marketed to currently.
> 
> ...


 
Oh I know Dance Central is loads fun, but I mean when you look at the number of titles out there, is paying $150 for a camera for a handful of games justifiable? For every good review of a Kinect game, there's like 5 bad ones.

And I know Xbox Live will continue on, and this is through my perspective and I know nobody is with me, I'm just stating what I've noticed. For example, ever since PS+ came out and the PS3 lowered in price, look how many people are jumping ship (well while still having an Xbox). If that trend continues, can you honestly tell me that Microsoft will still be as profitable? Maybe with Halo and Gears and CoD yeah, I won't lie, but I don't know, I've just noticed a huge surge in people who have been going to PS3 after having 360 for years.

I should also stress, If I'm sounding like I'm talking about the PS4 and 720 I'm not, I mean years in the future. I'm just giving my reasons as to why I think Xbox will bow out first.


----------



## Filipe C Bello dos Santos (Jan 7, 2013)

yuyuyup said:


> You gotta be trolling, n64 had tons of classics. Excitebike 64, Mischief Makers, Ogre Battle 64, Donkey Kong 64, Kirby, Paper Mario, and most importantly, HOW DARE YOU forget Blast Corps. Get the fuck outta here.
> 
> EDIT: report this for being off topic


 
Don't be so angry just because i said that N64 was a crappy console and lived under the shadow of PS1. People aways talked about the same 30 games of 300 the console had, but you don't need do be offended by my opinion.
Even Snes had better fighting games than n64 and GBA was 10x better than n64, had better titles and classics that i still wanna play years later.

As for the Shield, i don't see it as a handheld for you use it on a bus, but i think that it will be the most powerfull platform for emulation, like the psp is today


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jan 7, 2013)

soulx said:


> This already looks more appealing than the Vita.
> 
> More games, more powerful, better screen, HDMI out, microSD support, standard set of controls, better battery and the ability to stream PC games to the device. If it's priced right, I'm definitely going to get one.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jan 7, 2013)

ShadowSoldier said:


> I actually see Microsoft bowing out first. With their pretty much all attention on Kinect and how bad those games are, when a lot of gamers are starting to realize that Xbox Live is not worth 60 bucks, the horrible advertising you get. Sony has plus and have a great library to live off of. They have games like God of War, Uncharted, Metal Gear Solid (I mean the actual canon titles like 4) and not to mention they have the Blu-Ray to go off of too. Microsoft doesn't and only has the OS which a lot of people are divided on Windows 8.
> 
> Nintendo has more than just Pokemon.
> 
> Like I said, I don't like where gaming is going. It's really not looking good. I mean, me speaking about how people want the same stuff, my friend doesn't like Borderlands and says Borderlands 2 sucks because of it's graphics alone. He said CoD is a better game because of the graphics. If there are more people like him out there who will start to only buy the same stuff all the time, what's going to happen then?


Microsoft isn't going to leave the console market anytime soon. The Xbox 360 sells craploads and has enormous brand-power in North America and Europe and there are loads of people signed up on Xbox Live who aren't just going to give up their precious achievements.

Sony screwed up big-time this gen. For the first 4 or so years, the PS3 absolutely bombed. The Vita has bombed. Coming off of the success of the PS2 and PSP, this is embarrassing. Unless they manage to redeem themselves with the PS4, they're the only ones who have a serious chance of being forced to pull out of the console market. God of War and Uncharted (MGS is multiplatform now, just look at Ground Zeroes) are great games but they're not system-sellers.



Foxi4 said:


> ...Are you serious here?
> 
> Let me stress something again... this is an Android device. It plays Android games. Now that we've established that, put yourself in the role of a mobile game developer - you can develop games that will be compatible with a quadrillion of Android devices... or you can develop games for this beast that due to high specs demands will not work on other devices. What's your plan?
> 
> ...


The Android library is much larger than the Vita library (obviously) and actually features a number of good games. The only Android device I have is a 10.1" tablet which isn't suitable for most games. Playing Android games on the beast that is the Tegra 4 is a pretty appealing prospect.

Then there's emulation. Forget emulation on the Vita, emulation on this is where its at. Considering the beast of a system that it is, it should easily be able to emulate every system from the PSX/N64 and below.

Streaming on other devices? Hah, name one device where you can stream with a latency of 33ms with native controller support for your games and support for Steam Big Picture essentially making it a Steam handheld.

I don't play most of my handhelds outside but even then, this isn't that bad. Just as I would put a laptop in my bag, I would stuff this inside my bag and pull it out when I feel like gaming on it.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jan 7, 2013)

soulx said:


> Microsoft isn't going to leave the console market anytime soon. The Xbox 360 sells craploads and has enormous brand-power in North America and Europe and there are loads of people signed up on Xbox Live who aren't just going to give up their precious achievements.
> 
> Sony screwed up big-time this gen. For the first 4 or so years, the PS3 absolutely bombed. The Vita has bombed. Coming off of the success of the PS2 and PSP, this is embarrassing. Unless they manage to redeem themselves with the PS4, they're the only ones who have a serious chance of being forced to pull out of the console market. God of War and Uncharted (MGS is multiplatform now, just look at Ground Zeroes) are great games but they're not system-sellers.
> 
> ...


 
I'm not talking about them leaving soon, I said them leaving first.


Anyways, I think we're getting a bit off topic. As much as I'd like to continue this discussion, I'm pretty sure everybody is thinking I'm stupid and crazy.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 7, 2013)

soulx said:


> Microsoft isn't going to leave the console market anytime soon. The Xbox 360 sells craploads and has enormous brand-power in North America and Europe and there are loads of people signed up on Xbox Live who aren't just going to give up their precious achievements.
> 
> Sony screwed up big-time this gen. For the first 4 or so years, the PS3 absolutely bombed. The Vita has bombed. Coming off of the success of the PS2 and PSP, this is embarrassing. Unless they manage to redeem themselves with the PS4, they're the only ones who have a serious chance of being forced to pull out of the console market. God of War and Uncharted (MGS is multiplatform now, just look at Ground Zeroes) are great games but they're not system-sellers.
> 
> ...


I suppose you have a point if you treat it in that fashion. To me, if I'm going to carry my handheld in a bag, I might as well take a laptop with me and "game in style". 

As far as emulation is concerned, I'm interested how the retail Tegra 4's will look like performance-wise when pitted againts the existing chips, but with quad-cores and NVidia GPU technology on-board, I have no doubt that they'll be pretty amazing.

It's okay a concept, even if I don't like the design, but I don't see it "bursting through the celling", not just yet. Android does have a library of games, but they're no match to what the 3DS or the PSVita have to offer in my opinion - both graphics-wise, feature-wise and lenght-wise. The mobile gaming market is evolving in the right direction, but it isn't quite there yet.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 7, 2013)

Oh hey another Vita circlejerk/soulx vs. Foxi4 thread.







Keep in mind mods that I don't start this shit.


----------



## Joe88 (Jan 7, 2013)

we can already emulate ps1 and n64 full speed on current devices


----------



## Filipe C Bello dos Santos (Jan 7, 2013)

Maybe this handheld could bring more SW companies and start making some AAA games for Android


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 7, 2013)

Re Microsoft leaving. I can not see that while directX is still a thing.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 7, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Oh hey another Vita circlejerk/soulx vs. Foxi4 thread.


Be fair, I only mentioned the PSVita and the 3DS from the library's stand-point, my entire post is on-topic!  Don't be a WankerMcCommunist!


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jan 7, 2013)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Oh hey another Vita circlejerk/soulx vs. Foxi4 thread.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I guess you forgot the part where the argument ended civilly.

But no, continue on with your silly reaction gifs.



ShadowSoldier said:


> I'm not talking about them leaving soon, I said them leaving first.
> 
> 
> Anyways, I think we're getting a bit off topic. As much as I'd like to continue this discussion, I'm pretty sure everybody is thinking I'm stupid and crazy.


Microsoft isn't going to leave first. If they're having trouble, they'll throw wads of cash from their billion-dollar stash to make sure their console succeeds. Just look at the original Xbox.


----------



## raulpica (Jan 7, 2013)

KingVamp said:


> Wow...
> Gaming is really getting some competition.
> 
> This may take out the Ouya.


You talk as if the Ouya ever had any chance.



Foxi4 said:


> From what I'm reading, it's quad Cortex A15 running at 1,9Ghz, one low-power core for basic tasks and 72 GPU Cores - it is pretty damn impressive indeed and does blow the previous generation out of the water, but I'm concerned about the costs it entails. We may have to wait until it becomes mainstream.


You mean it'll retail for FIVE HUNDRED NINETY NINE US DOLLARS?


----------



## chyyran (Jan 7, 2013)

Spoiler: SECRET PROTOTYPE IMAGE








nVIDIA, Liek dis?
_*Not actually a prototype_


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jan 7, 2013)

that thing is a damn joke it'll be another saturn


----------



## Nah3DS (Jan 7, 2013)

Bladexdsl said:


> that thing is a damn joke it'll be another saturn


nah, the Saturn is prettier


----------



## samagon (Jan 7, 2013)

In regards to Microsoft leaving the gaming market i don't see it happening. There was an interview or an internal presentation from around the time they released the original XBox that talked about how MS had reached market saturation with OS sales and how they needed to branch out into new markets. They specifically talked about taking over the living room. It is telling that they are in it for the long haul given how much money they lost with the original XBox and then with the defective 360s that they were forced to replace. They ended up having to do some creative accounting to bury the several billion dollars they lost through the extended warranties to make the XBox division look profitable to their shareholders. To their credit they are becoming more successful in this regard by pushing the 360 as an entertainment device which is more that a gaming console.

As for this Nvidia monstrosity I would agree with those that are saying that it will crash and burn. No one is going to develop games for the high end hardware especially since sales will be poor given Nvidia's lack of brand recognition outside of PC gaming enthusiast circles. You also have a similar problem in regards to emulators. There isn't going to be much interest in writing emulators optimized to take advantage of the hardware. And on top of that we don't even know how locked down the system will be. For all we know they could decide to block side loading apps altogether.


----------



## Obveron (Jan 7, 2013)

I'm skeptical about AAA titles for this but not so about emulators.  As with any new platform, you won't need to look far to find people coding emulators with great enthusiasm.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jan 8, 2013)

Obveron said:


> I'm skeptical about AAA titles for this but not so about emulators. As with any new platform, you won't need to look far to find people coding emulators with great enthusiasm.


Plus there's already some really decent emulators on Android


----------



## Filipe C Bello dos Santos (Jan 8, 2013)

xwatchmanx said:


> Plus there's already some really decent emulators on Android


 
Yes it is. Just look for the JXD foruns to see a list of best emulators for android. This one is already running fine even with native crappy emulators.


----------



## zeromission80 (Jan 8, 2013)

Problem is with this thing you need to be on your own local wifi to play games from your Steam library...dont see the point when your at home just use your computer, with the bigger screen...will make a nice emulating handheld and for Android games it'll be a beast, I do wish them luck but i feel that the handheld market is getting very saturated with tablets and smart phones, plus all of the dedicated gaming consoles. The console market will be the same by the end of 2013, I mean really who has the money for all these things QUYA, PS4, NEXTBOX, STEAMBOX, WIIU, damn... and then a possible google entry in there as well. I love gaming but not enough to go bankrupt...I will miss THQ thats my most disappointing moment going into the New Year...bye bye Darksiders


----------



## Bryon15 (Jan 8, 2013)

The Real Jdbye said:


> Never.
> But PS2 *might* be possible, which would be awesome.


Is there really that big a difference between the PS2 and the gamecube? I thought they were about the same graphically.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jan 8, 2013)

Bryon15 said:


> Is there really that big a difference between the PS2 and the gamecube? I thought they were about the same graphically.


No. The PS2 was the weakest of its generation.


----------



## Bryon15 (Jan 8, 2013)

Aww too bad. I want this so much:


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jan 8, 2013)

Bryon15 said:


> Aww too bad. I want this so much:



impressive, but not quite as cool as some of Ashen's newest stuff.


----------



## Satangel (Jan 8, 2013)

Just saw a video from CES, involving this device. Bloody hell I'm impressed, he played AC3 from the Steam Store, wow!
Incredible that that is possible from such a small device, but if it's really 500+ USD, I'll still pass


----------



## Veho (Jan 8, 2013)

Satangel said:


> Just saw a video from CES, involving this device. Bloody hell I'm impressed, he played AC3 from the Steam Store, wow!


The game wasn't actually running on the device, it was streamed from a PC.


----------



## Satangel (Jan 8, 2013)

Veho said:


> The game wasn't actually running on the device, it was streamed from a PC.


Ah that explains a lot, must haven't heard that in the commentary. 
Still interesting item, but so much devices coming on the market, going to be hard to distinguish them all!
Surely there will be some big failures in all those devices, looking forward to it


----------



## Filipe C Bello dos Santos (Jan 8, 2013)

It will be a hell of a expensive emulation handheld
http://www.theverge.com/2013/1/7/38...at-project-shield-will-cost-a-bundle-of-money


----------



## AndyM3 (Jan 8, 2013)

First thing I thought about when seeing this was the Switchblade.


----------



## Veho (Jan 8, 2013)

Filipe C Bello dos Santos said:


> It will be a hell of a expensive emulation handheld
> http://www.theverge.com/2013/1/7/38...at-project-shield-will-cost-a-bundle-of-money





> This differs from the razors-and-razor blades approach, which isn’t just used by Gillette and Schick. Printer-companies use it, as well, making money from highly profitable ink. So do game-console companies, who primarily make their profit from premium games.
> This time-honored approach *isn’t the one we’re taking with Project SHIELD*.


Ouch. Yup, this thing is going to be _expensive_.


----------



## KingVamp (Jan 10, 2013)

Close look.


----------



## Nah3DS (Jan 10, 2013)

streaming from the PC? they're trying to pull-off a "Wii U"?


----------



## Filipe C Bello dos Santos (Jan 10, 2013)

One thing that I don't like about this is that all demonstrations are from the pc streaming, OK, this is good if you have a nice pc capable of running games with full graphics. But how about the handheld itself?


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 10, 2013)

Filipe C Bello dos Santos said:


> One thing that I don't like about this is that all demonstrations are from the pc streaming, OK, this is good if you have a nice pc capable of running games with full graphics. But how about the handheld itself?



Though I am not inclined to dismiss your point a PC capable of running games is not a big stretch these days and as for "the handheld itself" is it not just a high end android platform?

Similarly if it has got "VNC" at that level then I could definitely see the android/phone/tablet world moving up a notch towards proper laptop killer.


----------

